# How to Join Local 3 as an experience electrician



## Jason Li (Dec 27, 2013)

Hi, I want to join Local 3 or any electrician union in New York. I already work as electrician for almost 8 years, so I really don't want to start with an apprentice...can anyone give me some suggestions? Thank you so much!


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

Jason Li said:


> Hi, I want to join Local 3 or any electrician union in New York. I already work as electrician for almost 8 years, so I really don't want to start with an apprentice...can anyone give me some suggestions? Thank you so much!


ask a family member who is a longtime member of 3 to get you in. cash helps. don't forget to kiss that ring.

your result may vary.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Do you have a license? Without one your chances are slim to none. Local 3 is a very popular local as far as I can see from this forum. 
I bet you will need to know someone and even then it may not be enough.
Try though. At least then you will know for yourself......Good luck and welcome to the forum.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Even if you have a close family member there I still don't see it happening right now.

If you had some super needed skill by a signatory contractor that couldn't find a guy he liked that was already a member and hired you and got you in that way is still a very long shot.

Best of luck!

Take some specialty classes and then go contractor shopping.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

wildleg said:


> ask a family member who is a longtime member of 3 to get you in. cash helps. don't forget to kiss that ring.
> 
> your result may vary.


:thumbup:

LOL!


----------



## Unionpride277 (Oct 31, 2018)

What about helmets to hardhats program . If your a vet it’s easier to get in ?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Unionpride277 said:


> What about helmets to hardhats program . If your a vet it’s easier to get in ?


Slightly. But there are a lot of vets out there, and many members have sons and brothers who are vets.


----------



## Unionpride277 (Oct 31, 2018)

Speaking of local 3 is the spectrum strike still going on . 

Has any side come to the bargaining table yet ?


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Unionpride277 said:


> Speaking of local 3 is the spectrum strike still going on .
> 
> Has any side come to the bargaining table yet ?


Oh boy, is the inflatable rat out yet. I look forward to that every year.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> Oh boy, is the inflatable rat out yet. I look forward to that every year.


We didn't have our own, we had to borrow the pipe fitters inflatable rat.


----------



## Unionpride277 (Oct 31, 2018)

sbrn33 said:


> Unionpride277 said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of local 3 is the spectrum strike still going on .
> ...


Don’t forget corporate pig , and mr fat cat


----------

